# MA Metro West - Players Wanted



## nopantsyet (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm looking for players west of Boston. My group of 8 years fell derelict last year after losing three players to out-of-state moves in the space of a year that I take no responsibility for.  So I'm finally taking on the task of rebuilding and turning over rocks and cheetos bags to find new players. 

I'm a veteran DM of the world-builder school, and I typically run plot-driven campaigns with an emphasis on character and roleplaying. I aim for a cinematic feel with a balance of roleplaying and relevant combat encounters within a multi-layered story line. Players who like to play out a character arc and help shape the campaign world fit especially well in my games. 

I am also a big fan of various indie RPGs and occasionally like to throw in a session or three of something else every now and then to keep things interesting, such as Spirt of the Century or Burning Wheel.

I've been playing with people in the 25-40ish bracket and am basically looking for the same:, namely mature people who enjoy a focused game in a casual (ie snacks & pizza) atmosphere. I host at my den of game-niquity in Framingham and am looking for a schedule of around twice a month, either on a weekday evening or daytime Sunday.


----------

